# Late post from last weekend



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Got a few flounder last weekend. Came across this little gator who wanted to hang with the boat for a while so I took his picture. Notice the fish that this flounder had eaten. Usually it's a croaker that you find inside of them.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess. cool looking little gator!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job on the flatties...:hungry...i've been catching them off the dock after loading up on little pinfish and mullet...perfect baits...


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch. I had one with a 10" eel in it's stomach on my last trip. I think they will eat just about anything that swims close enough for them to inhale it.


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

I have seen quite a few pinfish in the bellys of fukes. I also know a guy that fishes for them alot and he uses big ground mullet and catches 4 and 5 pound flounder on them.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Some pretty healthy flatties you got that trip! I've been waitin' to see my first gator while out at night, guess I've been lucky. I've been waitin' for a nest of themand a momma one to come out and join me in the water. That one looked pretty harmless in the pic, guess he was justchecking out the scene huh? Great pic of it though, now my only question is, have they ever been a nuicsancewhere you have to tap them with your gig to get them to shew away? Some really nice fillets on those in the pics too! 

:takephoto:takephoto:clap:clap


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

Those sure look tasty! Nice job.:toast


----------



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice bunch of fish and gator too.


----------

